# Logiciel de rangement / Classement  d'icônes ?



## Caitlin (8 Juin 2008)

Bonjour a tous, 

Voilà le problème, si au début j'ai fait ma petite fille bien ordonnée je commence à être débordée par la quantité d'icônes que j'ai pue télécharger... j'avoue je suis atteinte de "collectionnite aïgue" ... 

Du coup je me demandais si par hasard il n'existait pas un ptit logiciel (gratuit de préférence mais si c'est un shareware à 5 euros ça va je devrais survivre ..  ) qui me permettrait de ranger tout ce bazar, ce serait assez sympa ... parce que la je me perd en ficher, catégorie, sous catégorie, anexe ect ... 

Si possible un truc assez simple; si je dois choisir entre mon système certes compliqué mais tout de même maîtrisé et un logiciel où il faut faire 15 000 manip je rersterais ou j'en suis je pense. 

En fait le must ce serait un logiciel type iPhoto mais pour icônes... 
Avec une photothèque principale ou on peut voir d'un coup tout les icônes et un système de dossier sur le côté ou on peut cibler un peu plus sa recherche ... la j'achète tout de suite !! :love:

Enfin voilà ... si quelqu'un peut me donner quelques infos en la matière un grand merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2008)

Bonjour 

Tu peux aller faire un tour dans le forum custo
Sinon, il y a le dernier Candybar qui intègre de tels possibilités (grâce à l'intégration d'un autre logiciel, pixadex), sinon tu as Asticones


----------



## Caitlin (10 Juin 2008)

Merci pour tes réponses antoine59... mais j'avoue que Asticones ne me plait pas vraiment ... je sais pas peut etre le temps de la prise en main mais je suis pas inspirée lol je sais je suis difficile :rose:

Quand a CandyBar ... ben 20 euros pour ça ... j'en suis pas a ce point lol
Tan pis je vais continuer avec mes sous catégories  

Mais merci quand même  

Direction le forum "Custo"&#8230;


----------

